# Metall Oberfläche...



## silence (19. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Wie kann ich eine möglichst realitische Metall Oberfläche hinbekommen?!

dange


----------



## Kerngesund (19. Februar 2002)

*Metall*

Also das ist eigentlich ganz einfach:

1.Vordergrundfarbe=weiss/Hintergrundfarbe=schwarz
2.Filter->Render->Clouds
3.Filter->Noise->Add Noise, hier klickst du monochrom an und stellst den Amount auf ca. 15
4.Filter->Blur->Motion Blur, Angle=0, Distance=30

Ich hoffe ich konnte damit helfen


----------



## draGY (19. Februar 2002)

gibts deinen post auch auf deutsch? 
also halt mit den deutschen befehlen in ps weil mein englisch is ziemlich arm und so komme ich net drauf ... kann da einer helfen?
------------------------

hat sich erledigt ...dank nem Wörterbuch hab ich et nu gerafft  
Aba das soll metall sein? und noch schwarz/weiß? WIe bekomm ich denn nun ne vernuenftige farbe fuern metall hin? Färbung/sättigung kommt net so in ne metallfarbe rein denk ich


----------



## nanda (19. Februar 2002)

@dragy
im forum "photoshop-tutorials" gibt´s einen thread mit der übersetzung sämtlicher filter.


----------



## AciDemon (19. Februar 2002)

klar ist das metall. kommt halt drauf an was für eins du brauchst...chrom? gold? geschliffener stahl? sandstrahlbearbeiteter? aluminium? uran?

"metall" ist halt schon etwas weitschweifend...


----------



## silence (19. Februar 2002)

Mir hats erstmal gereicht, danke!

@acid: Hast da viel ahnung von? Könntest dich ma bei mir melden 

icq: 143034926
mail: webmaster@x-lanner.de

bye all


----------



## draGY (20. Februar 2002)

@acid
weiste auch wie man diese verschiedenen metalle "herzaubert"?
Wenn ja würde ich mich ueber en tutorials oda einen post dadrüber freuen ansonsten können mer sowas auch ueber icq klären wobei ich ja doch der meinung bin das viele wissen wöllten wie man diese metalle hinbekommt.


----------



## AciDemon (20. Februar 2002)

sorry hab im moment voll keine zeit um ein tutorial zu schreiben, wenn aber dringend bedarf an einem metall vorhanden ist (wie bei silence) dann kann ich vielleicht per mail was helfen...

ausserdem waren einige der metalle nur als scherz aufgezählt (z.b. uran, dürfte aber auch nicht zu schwer sein...)

aber ich werd mal eins schreiben, wenn mein terminkalender nicht grad so voll ist...versprochen!


----------



## draGY (20. Februar 2002)

*k*

also hoffen mer ma das de schnell zeit findest weil würde mich echt ma aufn Tut ueber Metalle lesen wo man vielleicht mehr möglichkeiten hat und so verschiedene Metalle machen kann weil manche eigenen sich ja net so die die man so liest.


----------



## DaGloom (21. Februar 2002)

Ich wäre auch an geschliffenem Stahl interessiert...


----------



## AciDemon (21. Februar 2002)

vielleicht dieses wochenende...mal sehen...

kann aber nichts versprechen...


----------



## dritter (21. Februar 2002)

um AciDemon mal etwas arbeit abzunehmen.. 

hier zum beispiel 

hier auch 

schon wieder 

noch mal  

ganz interessant 

usw... Metall-texturen werden also immer nach dem selben schema erstellt.. 
1.Filter~>rendering filter~>Wolken
2.filter~>Störungsfilter~>Störungen hinzufügen (monochrom)
3.filter~>weichzeichnungsfilter~>bewegungsunschärfe
4.Fertig.. 

Es gibt in ps aber auch direkt voreingestellte (oder hab ich die irgendwo runtergeladen ?  habs vergessen..  )  verläufe, die Ihr anstelle des wolken-filters benutzen könnt.. müsst dann "anfügen" wählen.. (siehe bild)


----------



## AciDemon (21. Februar 2002)

danke dritter du machst das wie kein "zweiter"  (kleines wortspiel am rande..) 

ich hatte zwar noch keine zeit mir die links anzuschauen, aber ich denke dritter hat da bestimmt was tolles hingezaubert...


----------



## dritter (21. Februar 2002)

*gg* nettes Wortspiel.. 

yo die links sind halt standard-metall-tut-links.. Aber immer ganz hilfreich...


----------



## DaGloom (21. Februar 2002)

Ja Super! Besten Dank! Ging ja fix ;]


----------



## draGY (21. Februar 2002)

also von de Links sah der vorletzte also "noch mal" danach aus wat ich haben wollte so ne art metall weil das andere finde ich net so dolle das ich es verwende würde. das Problem bei dem vorletzen tut "noch mal" is halt das man erst eine Metalltextur haben muss bevor man dieses Tut machen kann ...dabei würde ich gerne wissen wie man überhaupt diese metalltextur machen kann die man da öffnen soll.


----------



## dritter (22. Februar 2002)

Achso.. Du willst eine Metall-textur, die nicht gebürstet ist.. 
Hab leider keine Zeit mehr, um dir tuts rauszusuchen, aber experimentier doch mal mit Wolken-filter (farben: grau-schwarz), mit leichten störungen (also störungsfilter, nicht sehr stark und monochrom) dann mit dem Airbrush für rostflecken (schatten nach innen, oder ähnliches..) dann noch mit blendingmode hartem licht. und noch metall verläufe.. 

Das fällt mir jedenfalls auf die schnelle ein, zu diesem thema.. 

Achja: bevor ich es vergesse: noch beleuchtungseffekte verwenden.. Sehen auch immer schnieke aus.. 

Einfach mal damit rumspielen.. wird vielleicht was.. 

hoffe, das hilft dir was..


----------

